# Class of 2006



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2009)

If you joined in 2006, please post a photo of your bunny and/or yourself to be placed in the yearbook. If you joined and had a bunny that passed away, we welcome the photo, but please let us know so a memorial symbol can be placed with the photo.

[align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.net for possible use in future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, etc. [/align]


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 3, 2009)

I just realized I didn't post my photos in this category correctly! Argh!!

I know! I'll copy what I posted to this thread, and you guys can delete the original post in the Class of 2009 thread. Sorry about that!! :blushan:


Here are my babies, past and present...

Me holding baby Teeny (RB 10 Nov 08)






I also used this pic of Fiver and me in the Sweetest Face category (hope that's okay...let me know if it's not):






Me holding a tranced Maisie:






Teddy's first night home:






Trixie's in there somewhere! (RB 3 Mar 09)






My favorite picture of Mr. Velveteen (RB 24 Dec 08):






My pretty Cinnamon girl:






Em holding her Cuddles (RB 3 Mar 09): 






Beautiful SweetPea (RB 3 Mar 09):






I don't have any pictures of my holding Flower, as she was always too panicked to take pictures while holding her. BUT, if it's okay, here's a picture of just my Flower baby (RB 3 Mar 09):


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jun 4, 2009)

Hazel and me







White Chocolate (RIP may 7 2008) and her mommy (my daughter)


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 8, 2009)

Question...

I put my pic and my buns here... What about the buns who joined after... In 06 I joined and had Ringo, Samantha, Connor,Teresa, and got Dallas. But Elvis, Wyatt, and Chibi Came in 07 than Apple in 08. :?Sorry not trying to make it difficult.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 8, 2009)

Ringo Starr 






Samantha Jane RIP 05-30-07






Connor Grayson






Teresa Mekare






Dallas Jinx Jones


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 8, 2009)

MOI!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 8, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Question...
> 
> I put my pic and my buns here... What about the buns who joined after... In 06 I joined and had Ringo, Samantha, Connor,Teresa, and got Dallas. But Elvis, Wyatt, and Chibi Came in 07 than Apple in 08. :?Sorry not trying to make it difficult.


If they are your rabbits, even if they came later, they are posted with you in the year you joined. 

For instance, Poe will be posted with me in 2004, even though I just welcomed him into my heart.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 8, 2009)

Elvis Aaron






Wyatt Holliday Earp






Noah Chibi Ash






Gwyneth Apple Hoshi


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 20, 2009)

Korr






Sophie (RB Dec 8 2008)






Penelope






Sean






If I had a good picture of me, I would post it, but I don't.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jul 11, 2009)

*Here's me:



*

*and Ookpik:



*

*and Newt:



*


----------

